
InfoQ: Adam Wiggins on Heroku - semmons
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/wiggins-heroku-ruby
======
semmons
Here's a link to the transcript in a (hopefully) easier to read format:
[http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ATkBKEXbo6n8ZGdrNzhoM2dfND...](http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ATkBKEXbo6n8ZGdrNzhoM2dfNDljaGZkOXpnZg&hl=en)

------
larrywright
This is sort of off the topic, but only a little bit: I would consume a lot
more content from InfoQ if it wasn't in video form. I rarely have time to sit
and watch a video, but I can throw a written interview into Instapaper and
read it wherever. Yes, they provide transcripts for everything, but they're so
poorly formatted as to be mostly useless. And no offense to the interviewees,
but I can probably read faster than you talk.

Am I alone?

~~~
semmons
No you're not. That's why every time I see one of their interviews, I grab the
transcript and dump it to google docs for everyone to use.

